# Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht



## -Atlanter- (16. Dezember 2019)

*Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Nachdem ja in diesem Forum dieses Jahr schon über die Wohnungsbelütung eines anderen Users diskutiert worden ist, dachte ich mal dann kann ich doch gleich einen Thread über meine Miet-Wohnung (40qm, 1 echtes Zimmer + Bad/Küche/Flur, alleine) machen. Um es kurz zu machen, ich bin leider ein Noob in diesem Thema und für Anregungen aber dankbar, falls jemand Lust hat sich in so was reinzudenken 

Ich weise aber darauf hin, dass meine Wohnung etwas komisch geschnitten ist mit vielen unsymetrischen Ecken.

Pixelart-Grundriss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist zu sehen:
Ein PC mit Schreibtisch an der Südseite. Ein Esstisch und ein 32Zoll-Fernseher auf einem klapprigen() Tischchen im Osten. Ein Bett was irgendwie genau passgenau zwischen die komischen Ecke auf der Nordseite passt, daneben ein Router und ein Nachtischchen. Eine geschenkte alte Coach auf der Westseite. Daneben ein Regal, was sich leider durchbiegt () wenn man es mit Büchern oder Ordnern vollstellt.

Erklärung:
1) Warum steht das Bett im Eck? An der Südseite will es nicht haben, zu heiß, zu hell und dann auch noch direkt vorm Fenster.  Ziel war das Bett nicht den Wohnraum dominiert. Was sagen wir mal bedingt auch gelingt.
2) Warum steht der Fernseher da wo er steht? Weil der Fernsehranschluss auf der östlichen Wand ist.
3) Was kommt noch? Plane demnächst den Fernseher auf 50-55 Zoll aufzurüsten dazu ein Lowboardmöbelstück und eine Soundbar. Für die leeren Ecken sind noch Regale oder Anderes angedacht. (Auch wenn ich es schade finde einen tadellos funktionierenden Fernseher wegzugeben, aber egal von welchem Platz aus betrachtet, wirkt das Bild einfach zu klein aufgrund des 3-4m Abstands. Beim damaligen Kauf waren 50 Zoll Fernsehr für Berufseinsteiger nämlich noch ziemlich teuer). Wenn ich nicht in Urlaub fahren würde und einen Grünen Daumen hätte eine Zimmerpflanze.
4) Warum fehlt die 2. Hälfte der Coach? Weil sonst ein Heitzkörper/ Fensterzugang komplett blockiert wäre.
5) Warum steht das Regal mitten im Raum? Teoretisch als Raumtrenner, pratisch trennt es den Raum nicht wirklich, schmiegt sich aber an die Coach und nutzt nur den Platz effektiv aus.

Was gibt es für Probleme:
1) Keine gravierenden. Wäre einfach nur dankbar für Anregungen.
2) Ein Lowboard mit 55 Zoll Fernseher wird sicherlich einen Stuhl am Esstisch blockieren.
3) Der Nachttisch mitten im Raum wirkt seit jeher etwas dämlich. Wenn ich das Bett um 90° drehe ragt es jedoch etwas vor die Eingangstür oder an fast an die Couch was keinesfalls besser ist.
4) Man betrachtet den Fernseher von allen Sitzmöglichkeiten quer über das ganze Zimmer. Mir ist leider keine bessere Möglichkeit eingefallen, da der Fernseher zwangsläufig an der Ostwand angeschlossen wird und eine Coach mitten im Raum mindestens genauso blöd wirken wie ein Nachttisch mitten im Raum. Meine derzeit geplante Lösung ist einfacherweise: Größerer Fernseher.
5) Die fehlende Farbhomogenität zwischen alten Holz-Türen, heruntergekommenen Parkett-Boden und Möbeln ist ein anderes Problem würde aber vermutlich zu weit führen. (Als Mieter sehe ich es nicht ein Boden und Türen komplett auf eigene Kosten austauschen zu lassen.)


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Tipp 1: Sweet Home 3D installieren Sweet Home 3D


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Welche Deckenhöhe hast du?
Vielleicht das Bett klassisch im Schrank verstauen oder ein Hochbett und unter dem Bett die PC-Ecke. 
Somit hast du Platz für Sofa, Essecke und TV.
Das Bett muss ja nicht sehr hoch sein wenn man sich einen flachen Sessel und Tisch in die Zockerhöhle baut. 
5.1 lässt sich da dann auch gut umsetzen.
Ansonsten den Stauraum für Kleider etc nutzen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Hm, je nachdem, was du für ein Bett hast, könnte man es um 180° drehen, damit du am evtl flachen Fußende mit dem Kopf liegst und einfach zum Nachtisch rübergreifen kannst, den du dann natürlich da in die Ecke zur Mauer hin stellst. Damit würde der Nachttisch nicht mehr so dämlich im Raum stehen... Alternativ an die Wand ein Regal schrauben. Muss dann halt die passende Höhe zum Bett haben. Dürfte zumindest für das nötigste reichen (Lampe, Handy, Wecker, what ever...).

Wenn man´s jetzt noch von so Bildschirm-/Arbeitsplatzrichtlinien aus betrachtet, müsstest du den Schreibtisch um 90° drehen und quasi in die Ecke stellen...damit das Licht eher von der Seite kommt. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, mich stört beim zocken (zu viel) Licht von der Seite  Evtl dann über einen neuen Raumtrenner/ein neues Regal nachdenken. Wenn du das dann etwas näher an den gedrehten Schreibtisch stellst (falls überhaupt notwendig) und es mit Büchern und Ordnern befüllen kannst, könnte das eine gute Arbeitsecke (oder auch Zockerecke) werden.

Zu deinem Problem Nr. 2: benötigst du regelmäßig zwei Stühle? Klingt eher danach als würdest du allein da leben und dann könnte man den Stuhl auch einfach aus dem Keller/vom Dachboden (falls vorhanden) oder so holen, wenn man den braucht. Mach ich zumindest hier so mit einem Stuhl.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Von einem Hochbett hältst du sicher nichts und darunter den PC-Arbeitsplatz oder den neuen Fernseher bzw. die Couch ausrichten zum Bett.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

@-RedMoon- Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es bestimmt irgendwelche besseren Programme dafür gibt (sogar 3D!). Ich wusste nur das ich mit Freeware-CAD-Programmen nicht anzufangen brauche, da diese einfach für ganz was anderes ausgelegt sind.

@ SativaBongharzia Hochbett, nein danke. Aber Schrankbett klingt irgendwie interessant. Ist mir zwar momentan den Aufwand nicht wert, aber ich behalte mal im Hinterkopf das es so was auch noch gibt:

@Einwegkartoffel 
1. Falls du wirklich 180° und nicht 90° meinst: Eine Möglichkeit ja, dann muss der Nachttisch aber sehr sehr schmal sein. Also 125cm breites Bett + 18cm breiter Nachttisch. Denn nach 18cm Wand kommt dann schon die Ecke zur Eingangstüre
2. Ja ich weiß, aber so genau wird das ja nirgendwo genommen. Die Schreibtischplatzierung ist aber eigentlich eine gute Idee die man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen kann. Dann müsste ich mir nur etwas  einfallen lassen, was sich dann gut neben der Balkontüre machen würde.
3. Du hast ja vollkommen recht, der Tisch hat meist nur eine Alibifunktion. 

@gekipptes Bit: Nein von Hochbetten halte ich nichts, der Rest deines Beitrags ist zu ungenau um mir etwas drunter vorzustellen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Stelle ist mit einem rotem X markiert. Da wollte ich den Nachtisch hinstellen....kann natürlich sein, dass das auch nicht passt, aber das wirst du besser wissen


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Inneneinrichtungsanregungen gewünscht*

Vergiss aber auch mal die Beleuchtung nicht.

Mit zwei nach oben gerichteten Deckenstrahlern 

in den rechten Ecken könnte man den Raum mehr Größe vermitteln. 

Dazu noch warmes LED-Licht und eine Grünpflanze,

dann passt das.


----------

